# Costumes for UFO parade (Star Wars)



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

A Star Wars Parade??? What a great idea! Those costumes are fantastic. I especially like the Tuskin Raider, mask and weapon, great job on the costumes. I'll bet it was a fun day.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, you all look great. Barf is hilarious. Outstanding costumes!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Just Last Night!*

We were remembering the antics of the Star wars troopers and Darth at Transworld many years ago, very funny, very unexpected.
Riding the elevator, the door opens and there they are a whole elevator full of Troopers, weapons, Darth, made some small kid's eyes pop out! (There were just transported into a movie!)
A car would pull up outside they would surround it with "weapons" drawn, as if they were arresting someone, then lower the weapons and carry someone's bags in for them!
Yes, it was Transworld, but there were plenty of non-Transworld people staying at the Hotel too.
These guys make all of their own costimes, ex cetra, vaccuum formed pieces assembled. They do charity work seeing kids in hospitals too.


----------



## Kenaz (Jul 3, 2009)

The 501st were there so we got some pictures with them. 



















My kids had a blast. 

I made the Tuskin 100% from scratch the only parts a purchased were the ammo pouches and leather gloves. I wish I took some pictures of making it, I would post a how-to.

The Anakin Helmet is a Don Post. It worked out cheaper to buy it so I found one on Ebay.

The Eagle 5, Spaceballs Winnebago, is made of foam board. It only cost 9 dollars the rest I found in the workshop. Then again I am a found object artist so I collect lots of junk.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

The Lil Barf in the Whinney, Awesome!!!!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh no, Barf, it's Pizza the Hut!


----------



## ldlaughlin (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cool!

I am currently working on a Mandalorian Costume!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

uggguh uuh huuguughghg. aarrragghuuhw wuuh raaaaaahhgh aaaaahnr huurh aguhwwgggghhh.


----------

